# Colorado bull elk with tire around its neck



## Robert59 (Dec 23, 2020)

Wildlife officer Scott Murdoch discusses a bull elk seen between Conifer and the Mount Evans Wilderness Area with a tire around its neck. He goes over possibilities of how it got on there, what it would take to free the bull of the tire and what people can do to prevent.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2020)

Elk bling!  The lady elks love a sharp dressed man


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2020)

"Oh, I thought the invitation to the stag party said 'coat and _tire_ required'. My bad! Can I still come?"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 24, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Wildlife officer Scott Murdoch discusses a bull elk seen between Conifer and the Mount Evans Wilderness Area with a tire around its neck. He goes over possibilities of how it got on there, what it would take to free the bull of the tire and what people can do to prevent.


A whole lot of boring jargon from the wildlife officer.

I showed my husband this and my husband immediately said, "_get on with it, dart the animal and cut the tire off_".


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 24, 2020)

Why bother, it apparently it is not................................ *tired* of wearing it!! That's right! I said it! Drop the mic.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 26, 2020)

Cervical collar applied by the vet after Mr. Elk got in a butting contest with the existing alpha male.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> A whole lot of boring jargon from the wildlife officer.
> 
> I showed my husband this and my husband immediately said, "_get on with it, dart the animal and cut the tire off_".


The officer explained in the video why they can’t dart the elk now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 28, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> The officer explained in the video why they can’t dart the elk now.


He sure did, and neither myself or dear husband bought into his flimsy excuse.


----------

